# Defying Gravity (spoilers for episodes unaired in the US)



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

I watched "Eve Ate The Apple" which picks up after the crew opened cargo pod 4.

I thought it was interesting that Beta was found on Earth. I'd been assuming (you know what happens when you assume) that Beta had been picked up on Mars either by stowing away and causing the 2 crew members to be left behind or something similar. I also assumed that there was an Alpha and that one was on Earth with Eve and one was on the Antares. 

I did like Eve's backstory and the hints about Beta using guilt and shame to communicate. I expected a stronger connection between Beta and Eve's family, as if Beta had been a contributing factor, but so far that's not the case.

When Maddux first noticed the other 7 compartments, I immediately thought it was because all of the crew were being genetically modified by Beta. I do have to wonder what the humans are expecting to get out of retrieving all these objects across the solar system.

Did Wass have a hallucination previously? I thought it was mentioned that neither he nor Jen had been hallucinating. When they kept showing us that Jen couldn't see Beta (and this was telegraphed in the previous episode when everyone else was spellbound at the cargo bay door), I was surprised that Wass was apparently seeing what everyone else was. 

Wass' purpose isn't completely clear, but Eve evidently knew very early in the process that he was already selected by Beta for something.

How did Rollie have an opportunity to see Beta previously only to be "turned away" after the last minute?

Is Jen's picking the tomatoes more than just practicality?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

WinBear said:


> I watched "Eve Ate The Apple" which picks up after the crew opened cargo pod 4.
> 
> I thought it was interesting that Beta was found on Earth. I'd been assuming (you know what happens when you assume) that Beta had been picked up on Mars either by stowing away and causing the 2 crew members to be left behind or something similar. I also assumed that there was an Alpha and that one was on Earth with Eve and one was on the Antares.
> 
> ...


I don't know the answer to all of your questions, but no, Wass wasn't hallucinating earlier. But it was weird that he saw Beta as well. Obviously he wasn't faking it because he was very specific with his description in the hold.

Since Jen can't see Beta, I'm wondering of Beta can "see" or sense Jen. Or if Beta is actually a physical thing, or if it's just projecting a picture of itself into the other's head that they can understand. But then why would they even need the containers?

Maybe "amoral" people can't be affected by Beta. Jen doesn't seem to have much guilt, and neither does Wass. But that doesn't explain how Wass can see Beta and Jen can't.

With regards to the picking Tomatoes, I think it's Jen's way of asserting some kind of control of a situation she can't control at all.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, Wass _did_ feel guilty about causing Paula's thumb-ectomy. Maybe he's "coming around".


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

By the way for those who may have been planning on watching this on CTV.ca, it appears that the remaining episodes will now air on Space (kinda like Canada's version of SyFy and owned by the same corporation that owns CTV). Space also lets you watch online:

http://www.spacecast.com/shows/defyinggravity.aspx


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I haven't seen them of course (heck, I have at least one unaired episode from the US).. but was it bad ratings that got it pulled?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mattack said:


> I haven't seen them of course (heck, I have at least one unaired episode from the US).. but was it bad ratings that got it pulled?


I don't think ABC has even publicly admitted they've pulled it yet, but ratings must be the reason. They were pretty bad ratings. As in, monstrously bad. Apocalyptically bad. A disaster of biblical proportions. Real wrath of God type stuff. Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies! Rivers and seas boiling! Forty years of darkness! Earthquakes, volcanoes... The dead rising from the grave! Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't think ABC has even publicly admitted they've pulled it yet, but ratings must be the reason. They were pretty bad ratings. As in, monstrously bad. Apocalyptically bad. A disaster of biblical proportions. Real wrath of God type stuff. Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies! Rivers and seas boiling! Forty years of darkness! Earthquakes, volcanoes... The dead rising from the grave! Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


I think you have this show confused with the Stay Pufft Marshmallow Man.

Z


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't think ABC has even publicly admitted they've pulled it yet, but ratings must be the reason. They were pretty bad ratings. As in, monstrously bad. Apocalyptically bad. A disaster of biblical proportions. Real wrath of God type stuff. Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies! Rivers and seas boiling! Forty years of darkness! Earthquakes, volcanoes... The dead rising from the grave! Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


And as I recall, they were running promos for this show almost nonstop in the beginning. So I can't imagine that they're all that happy about dumping that much money (ad time) on a series that tanked.

Bob


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

There were only 13 filmed, so far.

The thing is, despite the apparent promos there were, I'd never heard of the show, and I'm a scifi fan. Very much surprised when I heard about it here.

This is going to be another "The Listener", another case of Americans getting into a show run by a major network, only to have it get pulled in the States while it finishes up in Canada.

I loved NBC's approach with "The Listener" situation. 'Watch additional episodes online!'

I'm sure people who have dial up were appreciative.

Yeah, thanks.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

There are people that still have dial up?


----------



## sampsas (Jul 31, 2009)

Well my wife and I like this show and am glad we live in the great white north.... Dealling with wass I think with his expertise and knowledge that is what Bata wants.... And oh yeah up until a year ago WE HAD DIALUP INTERNET!!! hard to get highspeed when there is no cable, DSL, Fibre out where we live.. finally got highspeed wireless (thank god the wife's boss pays for it!!) but with a 5gig download cap (after that pay out the [email protected]@ for it!!) we don't download stuff too much......


----------



## Draken (Feb 5, 2003)

wprager said:


> By the way for those who may have been planning on watching this on CTV.ca, it appears that the remaining episodes will now air on Space (kinda like Canada's version of SyFy and owned by the same corporation that owns CTV). Space also lets you watch online:
> 
> http://www.spacecast.com/shows/defyinggravity.aspx


Trying to watch the video says "Canada Only".


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Yeah, this was a really good show that nobody watched. I can't really blame the networks for this. I thought they actually promoted it decently it just never caught. This is one of those RARE instances where you blame humans and not some devil who wears a suit.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The USAdians will probably have to wait for the DVD then. Drat.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Draken said:


> Trying to watch the video says "Canada Only".


Try using Hotspot Shield. It worked for me to watch a Chuck promo clip on NBC.


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

mattack said:


> I haven't seen them of course (heck, I have at least one unaired episode from the US).. but was it bad ratings that got it pulled?


It wasn't pulled. It was always scheduled to air only the first 8 eps. They just haven't announced if/when the last 5 will air.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I can't believe I'm still watching...but I had to know about Beta...

so why was everyone amazed at the end of the last ep when the door opened? there was nothing there to see except a weird light...they only got to see Beta after going inside and opening a second door!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

RGM1138 said:


> And as I recall, they were running promos for this show almost nonstop in the beginning.


I dunno where you saw those. I saw exactly one ad for this show, the day of the pilot. Which was enough to get me interested, but it was pure luck that I even saw it.

Anyway, it's nice to finally have most of the answers (albeit with some new questions). I think the biggest remaining mystery is why Goss is such an *******.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Draken said:


> Trying to watch the video says "Canada Only".


+1. Any torrents out there yet for it?


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

yes plenty


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

Todd said:


> +1. Any torrents out there yet for it?


Google Defying Gravity S01E09 and you will find them. Most I have seen have four files to download and join together.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I just got one file... it was the first result from googling "defying gravity torrents". Only 350 MB, but it looks great.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

They're usually available a few hours after broadcast but the HD versions often don't appear until the next morning.


----------



## Dmtalon (Dec 28, 2003)

Is there an Episode 10?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Dmtalon said:


> Is there an Episode 10?


And 11, 12, and 13.

CTV had been showing them in Canada, but they quit a week after ABC did. Space (the Canadian version of SyFy, only it really _is _a science fiction network) has been showing them a week later and will continue, so basically this week was a skip week (since Space showed last week's Episode 10) and it will continue on Space through October.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

I snagged an HD copy and we watched it tonight. Not a bad episode.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I was happy that I could finish them on CTV but then they pulled it too


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cwoody222 said:


> I was happy that I could finish them on CTV but then they pulled it too


It's still on Space. Not HD, but at least we'll get the Final Four.

I mean, THEY'LL get the Final Four. Obviously, there's no way for US to get the Final Four!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's still on Space. Not HD, but at least we'll get the Final Four.
> 
> I mean, THEY'LL get the Final Four. Obviously, there's no way for US to get the Final Four!


despite what I said before, I ended up downloading ep 9 and watching it...but if HD is not an option, there is NO WAY I'm watching the remaining eps...

I am an HD snob and this is the excuse I need to not watch the rest of this...


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I watched episodes 7,8, and 9 over the weekend. I am really enjoying this show, and am looking forward to getting my hands on 10-13 as they come out on that Space channel.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Anubys said:


> despite what I said before, I ended up downloading ep 9 and watching it...but if HD is not an option, there is NO WAY I'm watching the remaining eps...
> 
> I am an HD snob and this is the excuse I need to not watch the rest of this...


Hmmm...seems to be a nonsensical way to choose whether to watch or not watch. After all, HD is *JUST* a prettier picture.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

bengalfreak said:


> Hmmm...seems to be a nonsensical way to choose whether to watch or not watch. After all, HD is *JUST* a prettier picture.


I don't like the show...I watch it because it's sci fi (well, not really, but close enough) and I can't not watch sci fi (I watched Flash Gordon, afterall)...but if it's not in HD, I just can't do it...


----------



## jimborst (Aug 30, 2001)

I just could not get into this show, way more soap opera than I could take (the bite him to mark him as hers really made me hate the show). I did want to see what was in the pod, but not enough to download and watch on my monitor. BTW a few weeks ago I was ready to cancel the SP but since I knew there were only a couple left I stuck it out.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

Has episode 10 aired and it is (ahem) available anywhere for viewing?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

fred2 said:


> Has episode 10 aired and it is (ahem) available anywhere for viewing?


It airs tonight. Not on Earth, but Canada. Then three more, on the next three Fridays.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

fred2 said:


> Has episode 10 aired and it is (ahem) available anywhere for viewing?


I can't find it on Usenet or BitTorrent yet.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Apparently the Canada station pulled it also, but they ran it on their Space network the other night. I still haven't seen a copy out there.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

innocentfreak said:


> Apparently the Canada station pulled it also, but they ran it on their Space network the other night. I still haven't seen a copy out there.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> CTV had been showing them in Canada, but they quit a week after ABC did. Space (the Canadian version of SyFy, only it really _is _a science fiction network) has been showing them a week later and will continue, so basically this week was a skip week (since Space showed last week's Episode [9]) and it will continue on Space through October.


(I got the episode number wrong in the original post)


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

From what I have read though episode 10 aired 10/2 on Space but still no sign of it in the wild.

Space Schedule


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

It seems whoever was capturing shows up in Canada stopped. The Mentalist is usually broadcast a few days earlier but those stopped showing up as well.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

I need more Gravity. Where's Issac Newton when you need him????


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It's been less than a day. Give it some time...


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Space has the episodes available to watch online. All you need to do is figure out how to fool it into thinking you are in Canada. If HotSpot Shield is not working for you, surely there are other solutions out there. Try pickaproxy.com. I'm sure there are many, many others.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> It's been less than a day. Give it some time...


Seems to have hit the torrents...


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for the heads-up, Rob.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Seems to have hit the torrents...


Just downloaded it. Looking forward to watching this evening.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

torrented 9&10. Quality was really good. I guess I'll have to be patient to get 11-13.


----------



## jebbbz (Sep 7, 2007)

For thems that worry about p2p the first nine episodes are available at: http://www.sinlesslinks.com/TV-Series/defying-gravity/


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Uhh, those look like illegal links too..


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

OK, have people watched episode 10 yet??

I'm glad Jen finally told her husband and Zoe that she can't see/hear Beta. But what was the deal with Paula suddenly not being able to pass the simulation test? Why did she have to have so many tests when Donner gets the job without any testing?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ebf said:


> I'm glad Jen finally told her husband and Zoe that she can't see/hear Beta. But what was the deal with Paula suddenly not being able to pass the simulation test? Why did she have to have so many tests when Donner gets the job without any testing?


Beta might have done it, but my money is on Donner. He rigged the computer simulation so she couldn't pass.

She needed to pass the tests to prove that she had recovered from having her thumb severed a few days earlier. Donner had already qualified, and there was nothing that would force him to have to requalify.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

1x11 showed up on Usenet already. Watching it now.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Just watched episode 11. I still can't believe we can't watch the shows on regular TV in the US. Just looking at how fast the share ratios climb on that, I would say it is pretty popular. The versions I have watched have been pretty good quality, it looks like it is letterbox broadcasted in SD that has been zoomed in on. That sounds very rough, but it's watchable. 

I am still enjoying the show, it should be interesting to see what happens when they actually land on Venus.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

If you know magic, Episode 12 is available to be conjured.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yay! Venus!


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

We watched episode 11 tonight. I want to see them land on Venus before this series ends!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Todd said:


> We watched episode 11 tonight. I want to see them land on Venus before this series ends!


I have a feeling that the original plan was for them to get to a new planet at or near the end of each season...


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

Thirteen, no, not House, is out there amongst the stars and planets.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

That was a bit of a weird one, I thought. Since the thread title says "spoilers for episode unaired..." I think it's OK to post spoilerish stuff.

I wasn't clear what Jen saw or didn't see. Previously she did not see Beta when most(?) of the others did. Did she finally see Gamma? My wife said she did, but I just don't remember seeing anything to make me think that.

So is this it, then? Just read on the Wikipedia page that it's been reported the set has been destroyed. Too bad, but I suppose that meas I'll have room for "V" now.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

Yep That's it.
No ending to the story................but we all knew that for most of the series.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh, is Episode 13 THE END? I just watched 11 yesterday.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

wprager said:


> I wasn't clear what Jen saw or didn't see. Previously she did not see Beta when most(?) of the others did. Did she finally see Gamma? My wife said she did, but I just don't remember seeing anything to make me think that.


She saw Gamma on the video screen, when it was still on Venus, but not in person when it was in the hold.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

fred2 said:


> Oh, is Episode 13 THE END? I just watched 11 yesterday.


THE END


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

We just watched episode 12. Glad to see them on the surface!


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Damn. Oh well. As is usual, any TV series I like normally gets cancelled.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

So they had the cover up video they planned to show instead of the live feed... but how were they going to explain why Zoey wasn't available for live interviews the next day (because of the burns) or even worse, if she had died?

I guess that's the beauty of writing a sci-fi show, the odds are good you'll get canceled before needing to explain everything. And if you don't get canceled, you get BSG.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MrGreg said:


> So they had the cover up video they planned to show instead of the live feed... but how were they going to explain why Zoey wasn't available for live interviews the next day (because of the burns) or even worse, if she had died?


They didn't show them coming back to the ship, so there could have been some made-up disaster that happened at the end of the mission.


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

I thought that was a pretty good way to end the show. There was enough closure for me, though I would have liked to see where they went with the loose ends they left dangling.

Compared to the SciFi currently available on television, it was a good series.

I'll miss it.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

We went ahead and watched the final episode. Not perfect, but better than the majority of crap on TV these days. Sorry to see it end. We'll miss it.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I hope it comes out in DVD soon. I don't want to download it.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

sieglinde said:


> I hope it comes out in DVD soon. I don't want to download it.


They canceled it with no notice and four unaired episodes... Not gonna happen. If you want to watch it, you'll have to move (visit) to Canada or get over the ethical issues and download it.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

I thought it was an alright end to the show. It would have been nice to get more info on why the objects needed to be rescued-- even if it was just Beta and Gamma merging once they were both on the ship. The other only thread I missed getting tied up was what happened to the guy with the artificial leg (how he lost his leg) that got him swapped back out to make room for Zoey on the crew. Did I miss that?


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Well like they say it is always better to leave them wanting more, they should have done this with Grey's Anatomy.

I liked this show, they were finally starting to do less boring flashbacks and showing more action on the spaceship and then they end it.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

ebf said:


> They canceled it with no notice and four unaired episodes... Not gonna happen. If you want to watch it, you'll have to move (visit) to Canada or get over the ethical issues and download it.


So, you're _predicting_ this show will not be available on DVD or do you have concrete evidence?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

sieglinde said:


> I hope it comes out in DVD soon. I don't want to download it.


I downloaded ep 10 and tried to watch it but could not bring myself to do it since it's not in HD...the picture looked awful...

I'll only watch eps 10-13 if they're in HD but that's not available...


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

I'd like to have seen the back story on Zoe get wrapped up. Last we left her, she got the tattoo and was leaving. What circumstances allowed her to get reinstated back into the program?


Also - what did the text message sent to the reporter say? The video I had was somewhat blurry. It looked like it said "Black <something" but I could even be certain of that.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jbernardis said:


> I'd like to have seen the back story on Zoe get wrapped up. Last we left her, she got the tattoo and was leaving. What circumstances allowed her to get reinstated back into the program?


Well, they had to save some--a lot--of the back story for future seasons. Otherwise, they wouldn't have anything to do in the flashbacks!


jbernardis said:


> Also - what did the text message sent to the reporter say? The video I had was somewhat blurry. It looked like it said "Black <something" but I could even be certain of that.


Black rock. Referring to the mistake they made in the fake Venus footage.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Black rock. Referring to the mistake they made in the fake Venus footage.


Thank you!


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

Anubys said:


> I downloaded ep 10 and tried to watch it but could not bring myself to do it since it's not in HD...the picture looked awful...
> 
> I'll only watch eps 10-13 if they're in HD but that's not available...


Episode 10 was low quality regardless of being SD. It gets better with 11 onwards.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

Did we ever see what the mistake regarding the black rock was? Was it simply that the rock was there? They talked about digitally editing it out, so I expected to see it disappear on the faked video at some point, but never saw that happen.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MrGreg said:


> Did we ever see what the mistake regarding the black rock was? Was it simply that the rock was there? They talked about digitally editing it out, so I expected to see it disappear on the faked video at some point, but never saw that happen.


But they missed it on the initial footage. So from the perspective of the live home viewer, it would have come and gone a couple of times before it finally settled in.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

sieglinde said:


> I hope it comes out in DVD soon. I don't want to download it.


Guess what?

It comes out Jan 19, 2010.

I guess I'll be one of the few getting it.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

In that link there is also a link to how-defying-gravity-would-have-progressed-straight-from-the-creator


----------



## Gene S (Feb 11, 2003)

While I liked the show, after reading the creators plan, I'm kinda glad it didn't go forward.

Is it a spoiler if its never going to be shown?


Spoiler



They were never going to define the "fractals"??? That would have ticked me off after watching the whole series and not having an answer on that. The whole point of the Mission was to collect them, and you weren't going to explain the why, except as a "need or feeling"?!


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

innocentfreak said:


> In that link there is also a link to how-defying-gravity-would-have-progressed-straight-from-the-creator


Wow, that's quite a reveal in there about Lost. Holy frak! Shades of BSG.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

wprager said:


> Wow, that's quite a reveal in there about Lost. Holy frak! Shades of BSG.


Bear in mind that this was before Lost ever aired. The show came together in a frightful hurry, first being pitched as a conventional show about people stranded on an island, then a few days later Abrams and Lindelof were brought in for a meeting at which they revamped the show into more or less what we see now; the show was green-lit on the spot and was filming three weeks later. At the point they're talking about, apparently they had plotted four episodes, and probably not filmed any. It doesn't surprise me that at that point, only a few weeks after the show was first conceived, they hadn't yet broken it down. They were probably still trying to figure out how to build the crash set for the pilot.

It is known, however, that by the end of the first season they had the whole thing planned out (this from a writer who joined the show at that time). My guess is they did that earlier rather than later in the first season.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

OK, Rob, thanks for talking me off the ledge 

Lost will most likely be the first series I will eventually own on Blu-Ray (don't even have a player yet). BSG, I'll keep my DVDs but probably won't bother "upgrading".


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

wprager said:


> OK, Rob, thanks for talking me off the ledge


Here is Lindelof, Cuse, Abrams, and Stephen King (!) talking about the genesis of Lost, where they seem to say that they had the ending from the beginning.

I suspect Lindelof and Cuse might have been playing a bit with the Gravity guy...but considering how fast Lost went from initial conception to air, there's probably a little wiggle room in the phrase "from the beginning."


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

Finally finished. I would have gone for more. 

Question: What was Nadia's hallucination? Is she a transgender? That bearded "guy" in her vision almost looked like her. Or am I hallucinating?


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> In that link there is also a link to how-defying-gravity-would-have-progressed-straight-from-the-creator





fred2 said:


> Finally finished. I would have gone for more.
> 
> Question: What was Nadia's hallucination? Is she a transgender? That bearded "guy" in her vision almost looked like her. Or am I hallucinating?


Check the link innocentfreak posted... you're on to something!


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes, I read the link after I posted. Those East German Ladies were a tough lot! (G)


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> In that link there is also a link to how-defying-gravity-would-have-progressed-straight-from-the-creator


I'm glad the writer sat down to describe this, it provides a little more closure on the show.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

DeDondeEs said:


> I'm glad the writer sat down to describe this, it provides a little more closure on the show.


That sounds like the second season would have sucked.  Though I loved all the episodes that were shown, but the German thing is too weird for me. And some of the other storylines sounded iffy at best.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Black rock. Referring to the mistake they made in the fake Venus footage.


I though it said black boulder? I will have to check when I make it back home.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah, the German thing sounds like a little much. A rather large change, and what would she be going through during the change - I'm having a hard time seeing how that would work well...

I think, for the most part, I would have liked it. I seem to have a bad track record when a sci-fi genre show comes out I really like, it dies. Though one did come back as a movie and gave me a bit of Serenity.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

The show definitely got better. And the wrap up info sounds like some good stuff. Too bad.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

just checked Tvtorrents and they finally have the last 4 eps in HD...I'm looking forward to downloading them and finally watching them!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The entire season is out on DVD next month.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Releases on DVD 1/19.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Finally finished this tonight with the last two episodes (Venus, Kiss). Good show. Too bad it didn't continue.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Okay, I just put this series into my Netflix queue. What's the last ep that aired on ABC?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

http://epguides.com/DefyingGravity/


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

mattack said:


> http://epguides.com/DefyingGravity/


Okay, that helps a lot. Thanks!

Bob


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I was checking my series manager and I could have sworn Defying Gravity (2) was there...

I don't know why I still have the season pass for the show since I watched all the eps already...but maybe they are finally replaying the unaired ones (?)...

take this for what it's worth: I was not paying attention and could be wrong...


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I just finished up eps 8-11 on DVD. (I can see Beta). Is it worth getting the last two eps from Netflix? Is there any kind of conclusion or will I still be left hanging?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

No real "conclusion," but you do find out the real purpose of the Mars mission, and why whats-her-name (Zoey?) is hearing a crying baby. If you've watched all the rest and enjoyed it, I'd say no question, get the last two eps from Netflix.


----------



## TiVolunteer (Jul 10, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> I just finished up eps 8-11 on DVD. (I can see Beta). Is it worth getting the last two eps from Netflix? Is there any kind of conclusion or will I still be left hanging?


I'm not following you. My DVD set (4 disks) has 13 episodes on it (including 5 unaired episodes -- "Eve ate the apple", "Deja Vu", "Solitary", "Venus" and "Kiss").

Were there versions of the DVD set with only 11?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I think he was Nitflixing it one disc at a time, and is wondering whether to bother with the last disc.


----------



## TiVolunteer (Jul 10, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think he was Nitflixing it one disc at a time, and is wondering whether to bother with the last disc.


Got it. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

No "conclusion", but they do


Spoiler



make it to Venus


, which IMHO is worthwhile.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Thanks for the replys. I guess I might as well finish it up. I've come this far.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

CliqueClack has published an updated discussion with series creator James Parriot this week.

http://cliqueclack.com/tv/2010/10/28/how-defying-gravity-would-have-ended-the-final-chapter/

Yes.. spoilers abound in it..
Diane


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I liked this show quite a bit and those writeups about where it was going sound pretty cool. It's unfortunate that the show never got the promotion or audience needed to keep it around.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

You know, there ought to be a rule against reviving a thread for a cancelled show unless you have a complete outline of the entire planned story line.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jschuur said:


> You know, there ought to be a rule against reviving a thread for a cancelled show unless you have a completely outline of the entire planned story line.


n/p I'm down with that


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think he was Nitflixing it one disc at a time, and is wondering whether to bother with the last disc.


Nitflixing? There's a joke in there, I'm sure.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I meant Nitflexing, of course! 

Got to keep those nits flexed and limber. The better to pick them.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

dianebrat said:


> CliqueClack has published an updated discussion with series creator James Parriot this week.


Thanx for the post with the link.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Just FYI, but propworx on eBay is currently auctioning off a bunch of Defying Gravity props - suits, props, patches and other stuff. Just do a seller search for "propworx".


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Finally got the DVD set and finished it last night. Good show and good promise. Sorry it got cut short.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Well, I finally watched the last two eps. (In just a shade under a year, all right). The production values were pretty good for a TV show. Still too many annoying flashbacks for my taste, though. What made it worthwhile is the show creator finally giving up the details on how the series would have progressed and ended.

This link has been posted before, and if you watched the series, it might be worth your time to check it out.

http://cliqueclack.com/tv/2010/10/28/how-defying-gravity-would-have-ended-the-final-chapter/

I think it's a great idea to have this info available for future consumption on a series with a long story arc that doesn't survive its intended run.

Stargate Universe comes to mind.


----------

